# Game 44: San Antonio Spurs @ Portland Trailblazers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 24th, 2005 - 9:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (34-9) * @ *Portland Trailblazers (15-24)* 



Last Meeting: Spurs 114, Trailblazers 80 




*Projected Starting Lineups: *


















































































*Reserves:*

































































Zach Randolph is listed as doubtful for the Blazers, and Abdur-Rahim is on the injured list. They've been starting a small backcourt (NVE and Damon), and those two have been making threes like crazy. That's where it starts for the Spurs. Defend the perimeter shooting, and pound the ball inside on offense. We've played some great all-around team games lately, and it's going to take another to win this game. Another note: Portland has lost 6 in a row, and the Spurs have won 4 in a row. Let's hope this doesn't turn out like the Spurs/Jazz game not too long ago.



Prediction: Spurs 107, Blazers 89


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Withouth Randolph and Shareef the Blazers aren´t a scary team, even in Portland.

Spurs 98
Blazers 83


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

With TD playing like himself again, and the team playing the way it is, I really don't think the Blazers can even hang with us, especially if those guys are out. That being said, I don't think the score will get too out of hand b/c thats just not the way Pop works.

Prediction:
Spurs- 94
Blazers- 78


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

SA is playing great as always and will continue it. SA has beaten POR 7 in a row and one day that streak is bound to be broken but it doesn't look like today will be day. Spurs win this one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Last time the Spurs played portland, portland got booed out of thier own arena after that blowout. Portland doesn't want that to happen again. They got something to prove here tonight. Should be closer than you might think.

Spurs 89
Blazers 79


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Terrible first quarter for the Spurs. The Blazers are going to blow us out at this pace. :no:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Spurs are playing a little better, but not much. 71-74 Blazers. Only one more quarter to pull things together.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

99-107 Portland....Pathetic


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> SA is playing great as always and will continue it. SA has beaten POR 7 in a row and one day that streak is bound to be broken but it doesn't look like today will be day. Spurs win this one.


Jason Quick?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

First, I'll give credit where credit's due, and say good game from Portland. They played like they wanted to win. Good job by them. Miles and Przybilla owned us. Enough said.





Did anybody notice Rasho wasn't out there tonight? I sure as hell did. Portland strolled into the paint and made basket after basket. They did the complete opposite of what Sacramento did, and they owned us. Manu played one of the worst games I've seen him play. Duncan and Parker had good numbers, but I didn't like their performances overall. Bad game for the Spurs. They didn't want to win this game for whatever reason, and Portland did. They flat-out took this game from the start.




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tim Duncan - 24
Tony Parker - 20
Devin Brown - 20


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 11
Malik Rose - 7
Manu Ginobili - 4


Assists:


Tony Parker - 7
Tim Duncan - 3
Manu Ginobili - 3
Devin Brown - 2






2-1 to finish the road trip. That's good, I guess.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For once a Spurs game was showing on my TV, but I didn't know it was on so I ended up watching the Bachlorette instead :| 

I caught the end though, and the Blazers really played like they wanted it more. Manu can't keep on disappearing like that, I really don't know why he can't be more consistent.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> For once a Spurs game was showing on my TV, but I didn't know it was on so I ended up watching the Bachlorette instead :|
> 
> I caught the end though, and the Blazers really played like they wanted it more. Manu can't keep on disappearing like that, I really don't know why he can't be more consistent.





I was very discouraged by Manu's performance. And you shouldn't feel ashamed for watching the Bachlorette, because I'm sure that was more entertaining, at least from my point of view.





This was the Spurs usual drop off after they get all of the hype. It's happened so many times it's funny. The Spurs get a couple of big wins in a row, and they are declared NBA champs. Then they go out and don't want to win the next game. Overall, I'm not sure what to think about this loss. Portland outplayed us, so they deserved to win, but it's just frustrating that the Spurs obviously weren't interested in this game from the opening tip-off. I'm trying to be positive by looking at the 2-1 road trip. Not bad. Just wish we could have this one back.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> I was very discouraged by Manu's performance. And you shouldn't feel ashamed for watching the Bachlorette, because I'm sure that was more entertaining, at least from my point of view.


Actually the Bachelorette was quite entertaining, the 8 guys actually played a pick-up basketball game to win dates with Jen. I could've took them all on.... :grinning:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually the Bachelorette was quite entertaining, the 8 guys actually played a pick-up basketball game to win dates with Jen. I could've took them all on.... :grinning:





They probably played better ball than the Spurs did. Maybe because those guys actually had something to play for.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Spurs need strippers or Eva Longoria to motivate them in the locker room. I swear I was about to make a post that they would drop this game after the impressive win against Sacramento... too bad. For such a dominant team, they struggle to put away mediocre teams on a consistent basis.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

That game was stupid! ughh malik rose! now i see the difference rasho makes... horry as a replacement for rasho is fine but malik makes stupid plays... i wasn't too happy... ohh well can't win them all....

they finally showed free NBA league pass but the time i can watch them is when they sucked...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Okur, Kaman, and now Przybilla. Who wants to put up huge numbers on the Spurs next?


----------

